# Countdown to Macworld San Francisco | MSFW January 14 2008



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*KEYNOTE: TUESDAY, JANUARY 15, 2008*
*9:00 a.m. PST 12:00 p.m. (Noon) EST/D*

Macworld - Homepage | Macworld Conference & Expo
Macworld 2008 Kickoff | Macworld Conference & Expo

The countdown widget:
MWSF 2008 Countdown Widget
http://www.fairmedia.nl/MWSF2008/downloads/MWSF2008_v1.5.zip

The predictions:
iPhone 2 ? slim aluminum MacBooks ? MacPro updates ? 
more below...

.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Too bad I'm not attending.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone from ehMac is going?

I would like to attend at least one time in my life to the Keynote, but that has to be done before Jobs quit!

To attend the Keynote I thing it is in the range of 300$US, but what's unclear is if we get the chance to listen to it in the room or outside it...

Tickets from a USA Airport to another can be found for very cheap, 300$ and even less. From Canada it is more expensive. In my case, I would have to drive to Maine to get an Airport there... I have not look at this very closely, and my budget is a little bit tie those days!!!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

A friend went last year and gave me a nice red MWSF tote bag full of freebie goodies from the show. The tote bag makes a good small grocery bag with nerd appeal. Got a 256 MB flash drive. Woohoo!

I don't think he's going this year, though.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

i attended last year - got in line way too early (1130pm the night before) and from what i heard, everyone in line got into the main auditorium to see the keynote.
i was amazed at all of the press lined up - there must have been over 100 TV cameras filming from around the world - it was very cool.

anyways - i stayed at a small hotel called the mosser - was less than 2 blocks away from the moscone center - the hotel has rooms that have no bathroom in them - its a shared bathroom which is in the hall - but who cares, it didnt bother me,
and being that close to the moscone center was a bonus.

if you go, you have to get down to the apple office in Cupertino - rent a car or take a bus trip - there was one organized that i found out about on Shawns show "your mac life".

i was very happy with my trip - it was done solo, i met some nice people in line and had a great time - and the iPhone intro was amazing - i lucked out big time with that.

anyways - let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

My predictions:

- iPhone mini (the one more thing)
- slim notebook
- updated MacPro
- dotmac revamp


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

depmode101 said:


> i attended last year - got in line way too early (1130pm the night before) and from what i heard, everyone in line got into the main auditorium to see the keynote.
> i was amazed at all of the press lined up - there must have been over 100 TV cameras filming from around the world - it was very cool.
> 
> anyways - i stayed at a small hotel called the mosser - was less than 2 blocks away from the moscone center - the hotel has rooms that have no bathroom in them - its a shared bathroom which is in the hall - but who cares, it didnt bother me,
> ...


So if you were to show up around 8 or 8:30 the morning of the Keynote you'd get in?

I was there in 1997, (before the return of Steve Jobs) and I don't recall if there even was a keynote. If there was, it was a very low-profile event. 

I'm planning on going this year and I definitely want to attend the keynote.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The slim Macbook is quickly becoming more and more of a reality (rumoured reality?) for MWSF 2008.

AppleInsider | Ultra-portable Apple notebook to splash down at Macworld Expo


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I will be there, have gone the last few years, I just hope that this year is about more then just a phone.

Would be great to see the keynote live though as they do not let resellers into the live event, we all go to a hotel about 2 blocks away and have to watch it on two really big screens.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> So if you were to show up around 8 or 8:30 the morning of the Keynote you'd get in?


the room is massive - at least the one that they held the January 2007 iPhone keynote in = and from what i heard, everyone in line made it inside the Steve room.

the line moves slowly once going in as well - 
the first thing they did was move us into a big room on the mainfloor and tightened everyone up - so there wasnt much space inbetween one another and the line was about 6 people wide. i think they started this process around 7 or 8am.
then they move the press and VIPs into the steve room, which was upstairs - we had to take an escalator or two up to it - and then you try to find the closest seat you can. i was in the top 10 to line up and i was still about 40th row behind all the apple employees, VIPs and press that get in before the lineup.

it was the thrill of the trip down to macworld, getting to see the keynote live - i highly recommend it, and with all this talk about it, im thinking about going back in January again.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

meall said:


> Anyone from ehMac is going?


I'll be there - but I have to go. 


> but what's unclear is if we get the chance to listen to it in the room or outside it...


Odds are you'll get in but there's no guarantees.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> I was there in 1997, (before the return of Steve Jobs)


Jobs came back in 1996. 


> and I don't recall if there even was a keynote. If there was, it was a very low-profile event.


There was - the infamous Gil Amelio 3 hour chinese water torture keynote.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

My last MWSF was in 2001. I was working a tradeshow booth and there were a handful of other Canadian companies there (Corel, Matrox, ATI, Starry Nights, ACDSee, Gravis, Matias, Alias Research...).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Just rumours, of course.*

I'm not clear how a 13" laptop could be described as ultraportable unless it was paper-thin, but...

AppleInsider | Ultra-portable Apple notebook to splash down at Macworld Expo



> Ultra-portable Apple notebook to splash down at Macworld Expo
> 
> By Kasper Jade
> Published: 11:20 AM EST
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Interesting to see how long the thin laptops have been rumoured.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

That is a great idea to exclude an optical drive.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

well, depending on how the new (rumoured) mac pro specs (and prices) will be, I may be tempted to sell my dual 2.0 G5 and upgrade to a new mac pro or buy a 2.66 refurb (if they have any at that point...none right now).


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Interesting to see how long the thin laptops have been rumoured.


Seems logical to me. The new One laptop per child program I think may be evidence of a trend towards considering the personal computer as something portable and durable. And now that the iPhone is making ultra portable practical (with the touch keyboards and smart interface features) it's only a matter of time before devices show up that fill in the space between pocket sized and laptop.

But as far as January I think the rumours about an ultra portable started with that one rumour of the large scale touch screen purchase.

Personally I'm thinking it won't be something quite so drastic. 13 inch MBP and some sort of cosmetic macbook feature, I almost want to say a swivel screen (I don't know why).


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I've been to the WWDC 2006 Keynote (previewed Leopard and introduced Mac Pros).

If that's all you are going for, think about it - is it really worth the plane ticket, hotel, conference fee, lining up, etc.? The keynote is enjoyable and does have a rock concert feel to it, but I don't think it's worth it to go just for that. If you think you'll get a lot out of the rest of the conference, then go.


----------



## spindacut (Feb 14, 2006)

Who else is having trouble waiting? I always feel like I should sell my mac stuff now, so I can be on top of things when the new 'gear' comes out...mac'aholic? maybe! :love2:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

spindacut said:


> Who else is having trouble waiting? I always feel like I should sell my mac stuff now, so I can be on top of things when the new 'gear' comes out...mac'aholic? maybe! :love2:


I too wonder if Macaholic is waiting patiently!


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

depmode101 said:


> the room is massive - at least the one that they held the January 2007 iPhone keynote in = and from what i heard, everyone in line made it inside the Steve room.


2006 I got in line at 7AM and was one of the last people in the second simulcast room! 2007 was moved across the street though so I guess it was a larger facility.

I didn't get a pass in 2007 so I followed the keynote from the sidewalk outside - someone was watching macobserver on wifi.

This year I'll probably be in the exhibit hall during the keynote, so at least I'll be one of the first to see the new stuff in the flesh!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

jasonwood said:


> 2006 I got in line at 7AM and was one of the last people in the second simulcast room!


And Expo is even bigger this year - 7am lineups may not cut it.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

jasonwood said:


> This year I'll probably be in the exhibit hall during the keynote, so at least I'll be one of the first to see the new stuff in the flesh!


Don't think the hall opens until the KeyNote is done. Pretty sure that's how it goes. Which is why the hall opens in late AM. 

Last year was insane. Ppl ran to see the iPhone. 

FLASHBACK! This was the commotion...


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Ohenri said:


> Don't think the hall opens until the KeyNote is done. Pretty sure that's how it goes. Which is why the hall opens in late AM.


Hall opens at 11am whether Jobs is finished or not.


> Last year was insane. Ppl ran to see the iPhone.


Apple could put a highly polished turd on display in the Apple booth and a certain percentage of people would run and see it.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

GT's product predictions:

Hardware:
Sub-compact notebook
- Hollow iMac docking station
MacBook Pro update
AppleTV Refresh

Software:
iTunes update with Movie Rentals

That's it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Here you go - your very own Official form










Interactive version online you may win a T-shirt 

http://bureauofcommunication.com/contest/


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Just a random thought this morning while walking my dog.

In an effort to get Apple TV selling better,

BluRay Player!

Just a thought.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

emalen said:


> Just a random thought this morning while walking my dog.
> 
> In an effort to get Apple TV selling better,
> 
> ...


Adding a niche feature to a niche product is not going to help.

A regular DVD player to start would be good.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

Ohenri said:


> Don't think the hall opens until the KeyNote is done. Pretty sure that's how it goes. Which is why the hall opens in late AM.


I guess I should have mentioned that I'm an exhibitor. So there!

The Apple booth is always completely surrounded by heavy black cloth during setup, but it has to come down before the doors open!;-)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Cool eh

Is the Apple MacBook Touch a Realistic Possibility?










Macworld 2008: Is the Apple MacBook Touch a Realistic Possibility?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Is the Apple MacBook Touch a Realistic Possibility?


Pul-lease. 

How much would a 13" touch screen cost?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's not a 13" screen try 9" wide. That's only about 2 x the width of the iPod touch.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

The one thing ("Just one thing?" Well, no, but I'm staying focussed ) I'm looking forward to is an update to the Apple TV. I agree with guytoronto that it's unlikely that BluRay would be included. At least I thought so until Warner announced that it's going BluRay only.

Now I'm thinking the standard Apple TV will have a DVD player (no ripping option unfortunately) as well as the stuff it has now. The higher end version will have a larger HD and a BluRay drive. They may allow an HDDVD option but I really doubt it.

Expect the BR version to be at least $50 to $150 more than the current top-end unit.

Edit:
Oh heck. Here's another one: Mini-tower that is more than a Mac Mini but noticeably less than a full tower, capacity wise. With this the Mac Mini will disappear.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Touch? I don't even let others or myself touch my MacBook screen. Why would I want a touch screen?! You'd be cleaning that thing all the time.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

imagine typing on that thing. Id rather a new pro!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

In your pocket?? 

BTW 9" is about the size of the pro keyboard FYI.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> The Silverthorne Road Map
> 
> *Apple is most likely to use Silverthorne in a larger slate form factor iPod*, an ultra mobile laptop, or in new devices along the lines of Apple TV. Silverthorne is a low power, x86 compatible chip slated for launch early next year. Intel plans to follow the Silverthorne/Menlow platform in 2009 with Moorestown.
> 
> ...


Interesting long article

Will Apple Rescue Intel's Silverthorne? - AppleInsider


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> Will Apple Rescue Intel's Silverthorne? - AppleInsider


There's a launch for Silverthorne and Menlow coming very soon, I expect this to be a very successful platform. Judging from the power usage gains on the high end Penryn, I think the 45 (and future 35 nm) architecture will improve Intel's competitiveness against ARM in the low power/mobile segment. I know of at least one fairly large OEM going this way.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

"larger slate form-factor iPod" is PURE speculation on their part.

Remember the "iToaster" and the "GIANT iPod" Steve made fun of a few keynotes back?


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

*End to speculation?*

Macworld San Francisco 2008 Keynote Transcripts? - Mac Forums

Granted it's from Mac_RUMORS_, but it's pretty detailed and covers most of what we already knew. If it's a fake, some people really need to meet women...like for real...not on WoW.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

TheDirtyOne said:


> If it's a fake...


Yes it's fake. Every year, these "transcripts" pop up and every year, they're fake. But people still get taken in by them, web sites still take advantage of people getting taken in by them and some sites make quite a bit of money pumping up their stats before Expo....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

TheStar.com | Business | Intel sets sights on smaller portable computers




> Intel sets sights on smaller portable computers
> 
> 'Ultra-mobile' devices will fill niche between notebooks and cellphones, chipmaker believes
> Jan 07, 2008 04:04 PM
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's the return of the Apple laptop Duo dock, but with a screen:










MacDailyNews - New Apple docking patent app shows portable sliding into side of display, iMac












> Wednesday, January 09, 2008 - 03:08 PM EST
> 
> *New Apple docking patent app shows portable sliding into side of display, iMac*
> Thursday, January 03, 2008 - 08:59 AM EST
> ...


 *(below)*










And... with a new keyboard as well:
Apple patents a Maximus-alike keyboard, iMac MacBook dock - Engadget


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

What I think:
16GB iPhone at the $599 range

What I hope:
16GB iPhone at the $399 range in Canada!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> It's the return of the Apple laptop Duo dock, but with a screen:/QUOTE]
> Yup - Jobs is *pissed*. Those patent docs weren't supposed to be released until *next* week.
> 
> It's real - the big question is, "What will it cost?"
> ...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ALL "transcripts" (how do you make a transcript of something nobody's actually said yet btw?) are FAKE. Get it through your heads. Steve has been doing this for a few years, I think he's figured out where to keep his notes so fanboys don't get them, kthxbai.

As for the patent filing, let's just remind ourselves that Apple files flurries of patents every year for products that never appear, or don't appear for many many years, or only appear in a radically altered form from the patent filing. I can clearly remember heated discussion about "Stacks," complete with illustrations that bore little resemblance to what eventually came out, more than two years PRIOR to it's actual introduction. Perspective people.

That said, I'd be first in line for that "iMac shell" docking device. First. In. Line.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

ShawnKing said:


> HowEver said:
> 
> 
> > It's the return of the Apple laptop Duo dock, but with a screen:/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Seems to me a bit overdone given that you can put an external monitor on a MacBook.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

maximusbibicus said:


> ShawnKing said:
> 
> 
> > How certain of this are you?
> ...


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Or that, at 12:01 ET (about 13 mins from now), Adobe will announce a major upgrade to one of it's applications.


See? 

Adobe Unveils Photoshop Elements 6 for Mac


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I seriously need an ultra-portable Mac for work/play, and truly hope it ships next week


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This might be a repeat but it's a great article and even half is true........










Macworld 2008: What To Expect at Macworld 2008 and Why We Think It Will Be Bigger than Usual


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm attending this year for the first time ... and will be at the keynote too !!!

Very excited ... can't wait


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ah for once I'm jealous. .....never been to the keynote but to MacWorld many times.

Got bored going but this time.......hmm wonder how many airmiles points I have. 

I really hope he streams live but not likely


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Are their tickets still for the keynote?? Row 1, centre please.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The days of live or nearly-live keynote streaming are gone, probably forever.

I too think this will be a good Macworld, but I hesitate to say "bigger" because that sometimes raises a lot of false hopes/expectations, which as it turns out are actually pretty harmful to the company and its stock.

My hopes for the show are as follows (please note, no connection to reality required):
1. Leopard 10.5.2 (may not be released that day but during MW)
2. Updates to several of the iLife/iWork apps (minor, but important)
3. Apple TV 2.0
4. Mac mini revamp/Apple TV Extreme (ie a merging of the devices)
5. iPhone update 1.1.3 (likely)
6. iPhones in Canada (unlikely  )
7. iTunes update/some HD content (short films at first?) and/or streaming/rental movie service (Apple buys Netflix?)
8. Apple buys some other cool company, probably one we've never heard of
9. Leopard adoption rate outpaces Vista 8:1 relative, and 1:1 absolute.
10. NBC has come crawling back to iTunes. Heh heh heh.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Seems to me a bit overdone given that you can put an external monitor on a MacBook.


I would agree with you except for two possibilities:

If the laptop doesn't have an optical drive (rumoured) then the dock would have one providing burning and OS installing capabilities and etc. Cost savings for Aple what with the cheaper and faster full sized drive.

Second thing is that the dock could come with a built-in hard drive. Say the laptop has 120 Gig drive, the dock could have 250 or more. This means easy Time Machine backups for anyone who has it. Think about that. Slide the laptop into the dock and do your thing and, oh, by the way, everything is automatically backed up. You didn't even have to do anything... assuming Time Machine is set to automatically back up on this particular model.

Now, they may choose to sell the laptop separately from the dock so that you don't have to buy both, but the bundle will be slightly cheaper. Okay, enough of my dream-filled speculation. Bring on the show


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> I really hope he streams live but not likely


Nope - not gonna happen.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

zlinger said:


> Are their tickets still for the keynote??


Yes.


> Row 1, centre please.


Not a chance - you don't know Steve Jobs well enough to sit there.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Electric pig - Hot kit

iPhone + SlingPlayer = another reason we want the iPhone in Canada WITH a sea change in data plans.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Nope - not gonna happen.


is there any good reason why they won't stream it live? Other then they haven't done so in the last few years...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I'd go for an ultra slim laptop plus dock. 15 years ago I had a Duo and dock. Really cool combo. I now use a laptop at my desk (which has all of the things the duodock had) but make do with a 15" screen and an external for Time Machine. On the road, the laptop is too big for what I need (although it MUST have close to a full size keyboard). Indeed, the iPod Touch shows how small you could go but isn't practical as a main input device.

Apple needs some differentiating hardware. Their integration of hardware and software means that they could do some fantastic combinations that would simply be impossible on Windows-spinning pieces of plastic.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> is there any good reason why they won't stream it live?


Expensive and exclusivity.

It costs Apple a small fortune to stream it live. And by not streaming it live, more people want to come see it live.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice picture Shawn!


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Banners are already up....

from AppleInsider | Apple hoists "There's something in the air" Macworld banners


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Nice picture Shawn!


LOL Thanks!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

zarquon said:


> Banners are already up....


More pics here


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmm - *Something in the air.*.....usually a clue there. Ideas????


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Ah for once I'm jealous. .....never been to the keynote but to MacWorld many times.
> 
> Got bored going but this time.......hmm wonder how many airmiles points I have.
> 
> I really hope he streams live but not likely


Try tuning in Here. We don't mind.:clap:


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Flight is booked.
Hotel is booked.
Got my conference registration (including Keynote).
Just have to pack and make sure I get to the airport for a 7 a.m. flight on Monday.

While I am going primarily as a attendee, I'm also doing at least one shift in the Marketcircle (Daylite/Billings) booth. 

If anyone is coming down to MacWorld, I'll be in the Marketcircle booth (#2358 in Macworld's South Hall) on Friday from 10:00 a.m. to 1:00 p.m.

Does anyone know if there is wifi in the Moscone Halls?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Hmmm - *Something in the air.*.....usually a clue there. Ideas????


Apple partners with a major airline to provide inflight streaming video/ download/ wifi service.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The buzz is Apple adopting Wi-Max capabilities. 

On paper, WiMAX beats 3G in the speed race. The existing technology tops out at 2.4Mbits/sec, while WiMAX can go as high as 54Mbits/sec, the same as Wi-Fi. 

Launched in 2006 as North America's largest wireless broadband network, WiMAX service is available directly from both Bell Canada and Rogers Communications. Bell Canada is dubs its WiMAX service "Sympatico High Speed Unplugged." Subscribers pay CAN$45 per month for 512Kbps down, but a 3Mbps service is available for an extra CAN$15 per month. Rogers Communications is calling it "Portable Internet," and is charging CAN$49.95 per month for 1.5Mbps service. Currently, Rogers offers 3Mbps landline service for CAN$43.95.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Streaming video maybe??


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple Airlines


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

I can just imagine that. There would be very few crashes, but for some reason, almost everybody would continue to fly Microsoft Air.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I don't see any Cinema Displays on the Apple Store.ca main page. The 23" is #3 on the top seller list, but no displays on the main screen. The 23 is on a secondary screen.
A stretch to suggest updated cinema displays?


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> Does anyone know if there is wifi in the Moscone Halls?


Unless there's been a change since last year, then no, you have to go outside to the lobby to get wifi. The reason is that they charge big $$$ to exhibitors who need internet connections, and I believe before (and during) the show, they hunt down all the open networks exhibitors create and make sure they lock them up (or they lose their connection).

It's pretty annoying - all the other shows I do have free wifi for everyone.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> Does anyone know if there is wifi in the Moscone Halls?


You can find free WiFi on the show floor but it is spotty. There's usually free WIFi outside the actual halls but, like the WIFi on the Show Floor, it's *painfully* slow.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Max Amerongen said:


> I can just imagine that. There would be very few crashes, but for some reason, almost everybody would continue to fly Microsoft Air.


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

(wipes tears from eyes)

Thanks for the laugh of the day, Max.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

ShawnKing said:


> HowEver said:
> 
> 
> > It's the return of the Apple laptop Duo dock, but with a screen.{/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

More "something in the air" pix:










The previous two years' banners:
Mac Forums - View Single Post - Macworld San Francisco: "There's Something in the Air"

Macrumors' "something in the air" monster thread:
Macworld San Francisco: "There's Something in the Air" - Mac Forums


----------



## Phoboga (Sep 4, 2002)

*I'm in San Francisico!*

I came in last night. I got in on the Your Mac Life (Show) deal. 'Hopefully will be visiting the mothership in Cupertino tomorrow, and then Tuesday seeing the real Steve Jobs.

I'm giddy as a kid on Christmas day,
Steve :lmao:


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

chas_m said:


> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> (wipes tears from eyes)
> 
> Thanks for the laugh of the day, Max.


Thanks, I try.

Anyone seen the speculation on MacRumors? It's very amusing.


----------



## sadd3j (Aug 24, 2004)

Woo, bring on the fun!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

"Something in the air tonight"

Maybe it's an iPhone Video phone with VidChat.

Heh

Dave


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

MacBook Air perhaps?


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

*Another take on the Microsoft Air concept...*


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> You can find free WiFi on the show floor but it is spotty. There's usually free WIFi outside the actual halls but, like the WIFi on the Show Floor, it's *painfully* slow.


Thanks Shawn. 

I'm staying near Union Square which is within walking distance so I can always go back to the hotel to check messages etc.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Stuck at work. 

What site are you guys gonna be on to get minute by minute updates, and what time does it start, EST?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The Unofficial Joy of Tech Macworld Expo Survival Kit.

Get yours today.

Heh

Dave


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

maximusbibicus said:


> Stuck at work.
> 
> What site are you guys gonna be on to get minute by minute updates, and what time does it start, EST?


I usually go to macrumors as they compile updates from several different sites.

I think the keynote starts at 1pm est??


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

kevs~just kevs said:


> I usually go to macrumors as they compile updates from several different sites.
> 
> I think the keynote starts at 1pm est??


Yeah, 1PM sounds about right. 

Thanks.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Give us a shout when it starts. I'm going to go and have a nap.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Give us a shout when it starts. I'm going to go and have a nap.


Bastard. XX) 

Enjoy.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Give us a shout when it starts. I'm going to go and have a nap.


Just past tea time where you are?


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Just past tea time where you are?


Correct  .... zzzzzzzz zzz.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

that a long nap considering the keynote isn't untill tomorrow!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, it sounds like some people are thinking the keynote is today.

It's tomorrow, Tuesday, at 9AM PST.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kevs~just kevs said:


> I usually go to macrumors as they compile updates from several different sites.
> 
> I think the keynote starts at 1pm est??


Or, could it be 12:00 p.m. noon EST?

Extra image from the site:










ehMac people onsite should post pictures also.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

chas_m said:


> Yes, it sounds like some people are thinking the keynote is today.
> 
> It's tomorrow, Tuesday, at 9AM PST.


 

My bad.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Tomorrow you will want to go here: Live from Macworld 2008: Steve Jobs keynote - Engadget for up to the second updates!


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Extra image from the site:


Well, since I'm awake now, with all this noise ... it looks like she's in a shower with a waterproof iPod.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Well, since I'm awake now, with all this noise ... it looks like she's in a shower with a waterproof iPod.


"There's something in the water."


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

HowEver said:


> "There's something in the water."


YIKES!!!!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Tomorrow you will want to go here: Live from Macworld 2008: Steve Jobs keynote - Engadget for up to the second updates!


We usually have the ehMac iChat room running too to have ongoing discussion of the Keynote.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Or, could it be 12:00 p.m. noon EST?


right you are! 12pm est.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i might go work out then come home around 1 PM to check the threads out.
i'm a' gonna be buying a macbook pro of some sort tomorrow!!!


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

kevs~just kevs said:


> right you are! 12pm est.


So 5pm GMT.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Suprised to see nobody's predicted the Beatles on iTunes yet. I think this is coming if not tomorrow, then within three months.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

iMatt said:


> Suprised to see nobody's predicted the Beatles on iTunes yet. I think this is coming if not tomorrow, then within three months.


Perhaps they will offer 'the Complete Beatles' as they did with the Complete Led Zeppelin.

Steve


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Just wondering... were new products at Macworld available right away after announcing them?

What are the chances of the new Macbook Pro shipping?


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Wired has an item up on their blog with their own rendering of what it might be... but very little detail in spite of the flashy title.

http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/01/breaking-macboo.html

Z.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Why do I keep having Phil Collins running in my head?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Haven't got a chance to read the whole thread, so excuse me if I'm repeating. Here's my official pre-MacWorld wishful thinking predictions:

Something in the air:

- MacBook Air - Light notebook with cool docking capabilities and wireless

- iPhone in Canada

- GPS Integration with iPhone in collaboration with TomTom. (Satelites in the air)


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

As I type, it is about 3am in California. I wonder what Steve will have for breakfast when he gets up today? 

No, seriously! This morning as my porage was simmering, and I stood in the kitchen, spurtle at the slope, I wondered if Steve would have as good a breakfast as I. Porage - the breakfast of champions!

Do you think he'll have a themed breakfast? Extra-thin slices of toast, made in a sidey-ways toaster? Extra air in the froth on his cappuccino. Will he have 'one more thing' before he gets up from the table, goes 'boom' and heads out?

Look for tell-tale dribbles down the front of his black turtleneck later.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

What is it about spurtles?? Apparently they were the hot item for Christmas this year (iPod touch? What's that? I got a stick!!)

I have no predictions over Jobs' breakfast but I'm assuming he'll avoid the breakfast burrito (there's something in the air...)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple










Note: it won't be 'live' on apple.com.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

And now for the boring stuff...

- Microsoft Mac BU presents Office 2008 (too bad teh features were finalised 2 years ago)

- 10.5.2 (but it will be 'progress' not 'fixing bugs')

- Amazing sales figures showing that Apple was right, nicely airbrushing past statements (remember the Hard Drive v. Memory Card debate?)

- Er, that's it


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

The store is down!


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Are there going to be feeds for live or do we have to wait for it to end to watch the Keynote?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The ehMac iChat room is open!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

med8or said:


> Are there going to be feeds for live or do we have to wait for it to end to watch the Keynote?


MacRumors Macworld San Francisco Coverage
Live from Macworld 2008: Steve Jobs keynote - Engadget
Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide

etc.

But you'll see updates on ehMac and in the ehMac iChat as noted above:
open iChat, Go to Chat, enter ehMac, et voila.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

"There's something in the air."


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> The ehMac iChat room is open!


So far eight of us in the room, come join us!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> "There's something in the air."


http://www.ehmac.ca/623414-post67.html


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Steve's on stage.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

New product: Time Capsule.

New Airport Extreme with 500 GB or 1 TB hard drive: back up all the Macs in your house, wirelessly.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

First new product: Time Capsule


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

*Porage*



Snapple Quaffer said:


> This morning as my porage was simmering, and I stood in the kitchen, spurtle at the slope, I wondered if Steve would have as good a breakfast as I. Porage - the breakfast of champions!


Porage is not a word in the English language.

Porridge please.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Nuff said


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Again, says it all:


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

New Software? INTRODUCE TO CANADA... cmon


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Location mapping. Now official.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope they don't leave out new software for the Touch. I'm feeling like it's going to be the bastard child of the iPod/iPhone line.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

31 of us in the iChat room - great discussion along with the feeds.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Oooh, nice ...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You can now view Google's page in EITHER mobile or "classic" version, and there's this:


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

can't wait to read about the new airport extremes..was going to be a refurb or from SIG, but maybe a new one now...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Webclips for the iPhone, up to nine of them:









Also, chapter and language support for the iPod portion of the iPhone. Great for audiobooks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

matriculated said:


> I hope they don't leave out new software for the Touch. I'm feeling like it's going to be the bastard child of the iPod/iPhone line.


Ah, FIVE new apps for you!


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

So far I give Jobs a big BOOOOO!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Very exciting, quote:

"I can create up to 9 home screens, and I can move between them with the flick of my finger. So how do we do some of this stuff? Let's take maps... how do we do that? Well, we're working with two companies. Google, and Skyhook wireless -- we've driven the US *and Canada* and mapped WiFi hotspots, they have 23m hotspots in their database."


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Lyrics!!!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

iPod Touch gets five new apps:
Mail, Stocks, Notes, Weather, Maps ... for $20, that is.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

Did I get this right? The new apps are free for iPhone users but $20 for Touch users?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

iTunes Movie Rentals.

Here's a surprise: most major studios on board!
Touchstone, Miramax, MGM, Lionsgate, Newline, FOx, WB, Disney, Paramount, Universal, Sony


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

matriculated said:


> Did I get this right? The new apps are free for iPhone users but $20 for Touch users?


No. The apps already existed on the iPhone, they are new to the Touch.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Ah, FIVE new apps for you!


For $20 though! On a $300 device....


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

"Over 1000 movies (available 30 days after DVD release)"


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

MacBookPro said:


> Porage is not a word in the English language.
> 
> Porridge please.


Um.










They're made about 20 miles from where I live.

None o' yer 'English' porridge havers noo laddie.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You can keep the movies for up to 30 days, but once you START watching you have 24 hours to finish.

What about a 24-hour-long film like Andy Warhol's _Empire State Building_?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool feature: you can do this from anywhere with broadband or wireless -- iphone, ipods, Macs, PCs

Library titles: $2.99, New Releases: $3.99


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh here we go something about Apple TV


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

not bad....$4 is no more than it would cost me to go rent one.

If it's available in Canada of course.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Sample movies (with ratings!)


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Fianally HD and available for Apple TV


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Cool feature: you can do this from anywhere with broadband or wireless -- iphone, ipods, Macs, PCs
> 
> Library titles: $2.99, New Releases: $3.99


Not in Canada yet.

...

The new AppleTV: doesn't require a computer.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

Apple TV doesn't need a computer now. Standalone


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

And BOOM THERE IT IS! APPLE TV 2.0

*No computer required
*Rent movies
*DVD or HD quality, 5.1 sound
*Podcasts, photos from Flickr, iTunes of course, $4.99 for HD movie rental!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Just follow Macrumorslive.com...


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

How long do these keynotes usually last? 1 Hour or 1.5?


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Bah,

Apple TV 2.0 should have included a slot load player that would have been one less piece of equipment in the living room


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Another_Paul said:


> How long do these keynotes usually last? 1 Hour or 1.5?


Meaning, how long will it take to describe the new ultraportable laptop?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

iTunes-like interface, can see what others who rented a movie recommend/have rented. Nice.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

The apple TV 2.0 is an update or a complete new box?


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

I am following on Gizmodo, more informative than macrumourslive, and bigger photos.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm doing this for the KIDS, man!

(and for future reference, and for those who can't get in, and those on dialup, etc.)


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Meaning, how long will it take to describe the new ultraportable laptop?


hehe, if it's only 1 hour there is only 7 mins left to describe any "computer" products.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Gizmodo not updating very well for me, but you're right they have someone who can actually frickin' take photos!


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Weve had our 4 Things to talk about


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Try macrumors.com


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Steve Jobs said:


> And, of course, it looks marginally better, as HD should.


HD only looks "marginally better."

Either Steve isn't thrilled with HD, or Steve isn't thrilled with HD.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Gizmodo link now (seemingly) dead.

At least, for me.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Courtesy Engadget:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You can even buy music direct from AppleTV*

*none of this applies to Canada until Apple says it does, keep in mind.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

genexxa said:


> The apple TV 2.0 is an update or a complete new box?


A FREE software update!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

AppleTV price drop!

Entry now $229, but the software update is FREE to existing AppleTV owners! SWEET.

So maybe this WILL work in Canada ... <crosses fingers>


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

Apple TV is a software update, no new box needed.

edit: well apparently y'all are too keen.  

going to stop bothering to update, you have it in hand.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

*Disppointing*



chas_m said:


> You can even buy music direct from AppleTV*
> 
> *none of this applies to Canada until Apple says it does, keep in mind.


SO FAR, I'M DEPRESSED. MOST OF THIS ONLY WORKS WITH IPHONE AND THE CONTENT WON'T BE HERE FOR A LONG TIME, IF EVER.

PHOOEY!

sorry for caps -- cap lock on and i don't want to retype


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Guy from 20th Century Fox is on now, they were first to sign up for rentals with Steve. Good on em.

Heh. FUNNY!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

since84 said:


> SO FAR, I'M DEPRESSED. MOST OF THIS ONLY WORKS WITH IPHONE AND THE CONTENT WON'T BE HERE FOR A LONG TIME, IF EVER.


Hey gloomy gus, just think of how much sweeter this iPhone will be when it DOES finally show up.

In the meantime, the Touch stuff will work ... and mebbe it's time to get an Apple TV.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

PS. As rumour predicted, Fox will (going forward) include a ready-for-iPod/iPhone digital copy of the movie on every DVD. Nice.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MacBook Air!



Steve Jobs said:


> As you know, Apple makes the best notebooks in the industry. Today, we are introducing a third kind of notebook. It's called the MacBook Air


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MacBook Air -- it's true!!


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

I am interested in a macbook air if the price point is modest. I want a simple tool, not a power unit that's just thin.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Positions BETWEEN MacBook and MacBook Pro -- interesting.

Competition specs (Sony TZ) -- three lbs, 8.5x11, mini keyboard, slow proc

(this is a pic of the Sony)


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

The rumors of a ultralight Macbook were true.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MacBook Air is .76" at thickest point.

"Fits in an envelope." Good, Steve, now MAIL ME ONE!!

(thought: this will make them damn easy to steal ...)

13.3" widescreen display, as **I** predicted 

Forgot to add -- 3lbs.!


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Does anyone have a link for the live keynote stream?

Thanks,

John


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

0.76" at widest to 0.16" at narrow point.

Wow.....it's wafer thin!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

jlcinc said:


> Does anyone have a link for the live keynote stream?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


There is no live keynote stream. There are spies in the audience feeding us info, which HowEver and I are reposting. 

Community, baby!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

*SQUEE*

"display is LED backlit. iSight is built-in. MacBook-like keyboard, but with an ambient light sensor. Multi-touch trackpad. Move a window by double-tap and move. Rotate a photo by pivoting your index finger around your thumb. Of course, pinch-zoom."


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

it's a sweet machine...I just don't need a laptop enough to justify the price it sounds like it's headed for.

I was really hoping for something less than $750, a pipe dream I guess.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Steve Jobs said:


> Move a window by double-tap and move. Rotate a photo by pivoting your index finger around your thumb. Of course, pinch-zoom.


Wow indeed.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

1.6 GHz Standard, 1.8 GHz Option -- Intel Core 2 Duo
80 GB (1.8") hard disk standard, 64 GB SSD as an option. "[SS drives] they're pricy, but they're fast"


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Make one in black and I'll get my CC card out RIGHT NOW, Steve!


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

jlcinc said:


> Does anyone have a link for the live keynote stream?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


Spies feeding info? LOL

MacRumors.com : Macworld San Francisco 2008 Keynote Live Coverage


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

"45 Watt MagSafe, 1 USB 2.0 port, Micro-DVI, Audio Out"

Added: LED backlight, iSight built in

Added: 802.11n + Bluetooth 2.1/EDR


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

nooo 1 USB


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

why all the love of black? If I ever got one, I'd much prefer aluminum, or white. 

*shrug*, it's your money.


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

hbp said:


> nooo 1 USB


physical limitations so one cannot expect ports galore...


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

hbp said:


> nooo 1 USB


Plug it into a hub no problem there


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

"No optical drive, but a Superdrive accessory is available for $99. Also, software comes with the MacBook Air that allows you to "borrow" a Mac or PCs optical drive."


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Geek pics time!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

$1799
2 GB Memory standard
5 hours of Battery Life

Pre-orders today, shipping in two weeks


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

1799$


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I want one, but I must admit this thing is DROP-TASTIC!!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

"Environmental highlights: fully aluminum case (good for recycling), first fully mercury and lead free display, circuit boards are BFR free, retail packaging are 56% less volume than MacBook."

(translation: will somebody get these damn Greenpeace monkeys off my friggin' back?!")


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

way too expensive


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

well...no iphone, time to decide if I want to treat myself to an ipod touch.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

hbp said:


> way too expensive


Miniaturization costs $$$. Always has, probably always will. And this thing is seriously miniaturized.


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

EhMac server must be getting hit hard...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

This intrigues me, can't wait to see it in person.

And we're done. Randy Newman performing. Which always makes me think of Family Guy. 

I wouldn't say I'm disappointed, but I will wait to see the Air in person before I decide whether it meets my needs. That SSD might make up a lot of performance from the (slower) proc, so ... we'll see.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

$1899 in Canada by the way, store is up


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

MacBook Air is $1899 in Canada

Apple Store is back up...


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

$3248 for the 1.8!!!!

Ya gotta be kidding me!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Truthfully, the Time Capsule and the Apple TV 2 will probably find their way into my hands first.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MacBookPro said:


> $3248 for the 1.8!!!!
> 
> Ya gotta be kidding me!


The solid-state drive is a $1024 upgrade on the lower-end model. Definitely a niche feature at the moment, but should become affordable pretty quickly.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Feeling real good about my iPod Touch and Apple TV right now. Both devices get a whole lot better for just $20. All in a good morning...

For those wondering about the Canadian access to content, just get a US iTunes gift card, set up a 2nd account and you're on your way.

p.s. Big Thanks to the ehmac members who documented the keynote for us.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

I wonder what kind of a video card is in the MacBook Air?


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

MacBookPro said:


> $3248 for the 1.8!!!!
> 
> Ya gotta be kidding me!


It's the flash memory. We knew a solid state machine was going to be beaucoup pricey. He even said in the keynote it was pricey, he knew there was just no denying it.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

Another_Paul said:


> I wonder what kind of a video card is in the MacBook Air?


Here we go...straight from Apple's website:

_Intel GMA X3100 graphics processor with 144MB of DDR2 SDRAM shared with main memory

Extended desktop and video mirroring: Simultaneously supports full native resolution on the built-in display and up to 1920 by 1200 pixels on an external display, both at millions of colours_


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous. But I think it's the kind of technology that'll get better quickly in a year. I could see the premium for the SSHD drop and more RAM in a very short time. Nothing there that makes me want to ditch my macbook.


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

The MacBook Air is a really nice machine however I was really counting on a MacBook update to aluminum and a price refresh to get in line with the on-par US dollar. Too bad we still have those price premiums we shouldn't have...


----------

